# New from Kansas City



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BD!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesouce!

Here's another KC area retailer with bee supplies:
http://heartlandhoney.com/home.html

And a local beekeeping club:
http://www.nekba.org/Home_Page.html
I suggest you contact them soon to find out what other resources they know of in the KC area.


----------



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello bdks

I am also new from KC area. No real stores here . After all we are a cow town.You might try Ed Fisher Smithville Mo 816- 532-4698. I have spoken to him twice, very willing to help.Have not been to his house yet but will use him just because he will help with info not just trying to sell.I also joined Midwestern Beekeepers Association.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr Fisher has been very help full to us. And is An awesome "LOCAL BUSINESS". Appointments are handy Bring extra doe cause there is always something ya gotta have. Drapers supper bee in Auburn Neb.260 mile round trip. And you still need to call ahead and place your order, they have a good stock of the basics and packages in season.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Cecil and Joli at Heartland Honey have most everything you would want.

Two great clubs in our area:

Northeast Kansas Beekeepers Association meets the 1st Monday Night of every month generally in Olathe, KS www.nekba.org

Midwestern Beekeepers Association meets generally the 3rd Thursday evening every month in Independence, MO www.midwesternbeekeepers.org

Come on out we're friendly. Beginner Bee Classes are held in early March by the bee clubs. Also, a couple of the area Junior Colleges offer beekeeping lessons.

Tony at Anthony's Beehive out of Lawrence does do a good job.

Don


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome! I'm north of the river in KC and agree with calling Ed and Heartland Honey. After a couple years I started ordering everything online other than bees.


----------



## bdks (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I will check them out after the new year. Since her Christmas gift is a surprise, I can't share too much info with my wife yet and ruin her surprise.


----------

